# Bindi 16 weeks



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet, soulful face she has.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww precious!!! I love her eyes! Have they always been so expressive?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She is cute!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

She has always had that look and I'm pretty confident she has perfected the get anything you want from Mom "look"..lol


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting big.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Major cuteness!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

She looks a lot like Rocket, except for those awesome "eyebrows" she has. So cuper-cute!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Love those eyes!!!


----------



## GoldenLover221 (Sep 29, 2012)

She looks so calm and stoic!


----------

